# WANTED: N1 Block, Hks stroker kit, vcam, turbo



## TonySoprano1234 (Jun 19, 2020)

As per title,

WTB
24u n1 block preferrably with 86mm bore
Hks 2.8 stroker kit. Alternative kit considered
Hks vcam
800hp to 1000hp capable turbo
Electronic torque controller

PM if you have any of the above. Cash waiting.


----------

